# Welches Echo für Talsperre ?



## bennson (4. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen !

Da ich einen Kumpel habe der in den USA studiert und ich bald ein neues Gewässer beangeln werde brauche ich nun ein vernünftiges Echo. 

Er darf ja Sachen im Wert von max 430€ EinfuhrMwSt und Zoll frei mitbringen.

Portable-Umbau werde ich selbst vornehmen.


Kostenpunkt ist max 300€

Mir gefällt das x-125 sehr gut aber es hat einen Winkel von 20°.


alternativ 
Humminbird 728 hat ja dual beam  und ist richtig günstig


Ist es geeignet für eine Sperre die Max. 30m tief ist?

Würd mich über Tipps freuen.

Grüße#h


----------



## Eismann (4. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Hallo bjay,

die  Echolote sind beide für Deinen Einsatzzweck bestens geeignet. Welches besser ist, wage ich letztlich nicht zu beurteilen. Ich bin ja selbst ein Echolot-Newbie. 

Ich habe mich von den Vorteilen des 728 überzeugen lassen: 200/83kHz Frequenzgeber (habe mir zusätzlich die Quadrabeam-Geber gegönnt-->gibts auch in den USA, eine Überlegung wert?), hohe Sendeleistung, gute Bildschirm-Auflösung. Darüber hinaus ist das Echolot für das Switchfire-Software Update vorgesehen, was zu einer weiteren Verbesserung der Darstellung führen soll (mal sehen, wie sich das in der Praxis auswirkt. Meines Erachtens ein gutes Allround-Echolot.

Gerade der Preisvorteil des US-Importes ist sehr verlockend und auch ich habe im Angesicht von 200 vs. 458 Euro lange darüber nachgedacht. Das Gerät ist nach meinen Informationen identisch, jedoch besitzt das Import-Modell eine andere Software, hierbei ist vor allem das metrische System, Temperatur in °C implementiert. Außerdem verfügt das Gerät über eine Multi-Language Bedienung. Für mich das wichtigste Argument ist aber die kürzere Garantie und eine umständliche Abwicklung, sollte ein Garantiefall eintreten. Auf den Versandkosten und eventuell anfallenden Zollgebühren bleibst Du dann wohl sitzen. Auch ein Software-update müsstest Du selbst durchführen. Bezüglich des Imports eines Echolotes gibt es hier im Board bereits zahlreiche Threads

Aus o.g. Gründen habe ich das Lot bei einem deutschen Vertreiber gekauft, letztlich wollte ich bei so hochpreisigen Elektronikartikeln keine Experimente eingehen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir bei Deiner Entscheidung etwas helfen und wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Spass beim Aussuchen und Informieren (Vorfreude ist bekanntlich die größte Freude |rolleyes).

Gruß,

Eismann#h


----------



## bennson (4. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Vielen Dank !


Aus meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen hatten bis jetzt alle Echos an denen ich in den USA gearbeitet habe, die Möglichkeit auf metrische Einheiten zu wechseln. Versteh ich richtig das deins Multilingual ist ?

Gibt es Besonderheiten bei Elektrogeräten wegen der Einfuhr?

Ich meine die Grenze von 430€ reicht ja völlig aus. Und ein Software Update sollte doch auch kein Problem sein?! 

Aber dazu kann ich leider noch nichts sagen weil mir die Erfahrung fehlt.


// Wie oft sind denn solche Geräte defekt?


----------



## Eismann (4. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Ja ich habe die EU-Version, welche multilingual ist, hat auch metrisches System und °C. Das US-Humminbird hat diese Möglichkeit definitv nicht (habe Humminbird angeschrieben). Wie es bei Lowrance ist, weiß ich nicht, möglich dass es bei dem Gerät geht.

Du kannst die beiden Geräte im Rahmen der Einfuhrbeschränkungen einführen und benutzen, anders als das zum Beispiel bei den Funkecholoten der Fall ist. Der Zoll macht da keine Probleme (habe vor Ort in Hamburg angerufen).

Ein Humminbird Software-Update ist auch von zu Hause aus möglich, Du benötigst lediglich ein Software-Kabel, muss allerdings extra gekauft werden. Aber Vorsicht: Funktioniert das Gerät danach nicht mehr-->einschicken, in Deinem Fall dann in die USA.

Ob solche Geräte häufig defekt sind, weiss ich nicht. In den hier im Board vertretenen Threads haben viele Besitzer importierter Echolote gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Dies Entscheidung kann Dir aber niemand abnehmen, es gilt abzuwägen-->höheres Risiko, niedrigerer Preis.

P.S.: Die europäische CE-Version kostet in nahezu jedem EU-Land gleich viel. Ausnahme: England, hier kann man das Gerät ca. 80-100 Euro günstiger erwerben.

Gruß,

Eismann


----------



## bennson (4. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Gut werde mir dann das serielle Kabel mitbestellen.

Die Frage ist dann nurnoch auf welche Software ich nach der Registrierung aufgrund der Product SN# zugreifen kann.
( Wenn nicht weiß ich ja wen ich nach der Software fragen kann  )

Ich werde mal anfragen wie die Geräte sich verhalten und ob sie eine Software blockade haben.

Naja ich meine auch ein Händler in DE muss die Geräte auf die große Reise schicken , oder ?


----------



## Eismann (5. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Bei einem Software-Update bist Du auf Dich alleine gestellt. Ob Du eine internationales Update aufspielen kannst, weiß ich nicht. Wie gesagt: Sollte es hiernach Probleme geben, müsstest Du das Gerät einschicken, eine sicher langwierige Prozedur.

Humminbird und die deutschen Händler werden Dir nicht helfen, leztlich ist die Firmenstrategie klar: US-Geräte für den US-Markt, CE-Geräte für die EU. Ich lasse mir das Update von meinem Händler aufspielen.

Gruß,

Eismann


----------



## drehteufel (5. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Humminbird-Geräte, die für die USA bestimmt sind, haben andere Hardware verbaut, habe mit einem Humminbird-Offiziellen darüber gesprochen. US- und CE-Geräte unterscheiden sich also nicht nur in der Software. US-Geräte sind in keinem Fall auf deutsche Menüführung usw. umstellbar.
Bei Lowrance kannst Du bedenkenlos das US-Gerät nehmen, ist sozusagen eine internationale Version und umstellbar.
Das Softwareupdate habe ich mittlerweile schon dreimal bei meinem Humminbird (798) gemacht, ging völlig problemlos. Update von der Humminbird-Homepage auf SD-Karte speichern, Karte ins Gerät und los gehts, das Gerät erkennt das Update auf der Karte und fragt nach, ob es installieren soll. Danach lief es immer und vor allem immer besser als vorher. Damit würde ich nicht zum Händler gehen. Der kann auch nur ein (internationales) Update aufspielen, da es Spezial-Software für bestimmte deutsche Vertreiber nicht gibt, zumindest weiß Humminbird davon nichts.#h


----------



## bennson (5. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Also ehr doch ein Lowrance Gerät beschaffen ....

hmmm nur noch etwas vergleichbares suchen


danke


----------



## drehteufel (5. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*



bjay schrieb:


> Also ehr doch ein Lowrance Gerät beschaffen ....
> 
> hmmm nur noch etwas vergleichbares suchen
> 
> ...


 
Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, ich bin mit meinem Humminbird mehr als zufrieden.
Ist letztlich eine Frage des Geschmacks, da es auch massig zufriedene Lowrance-User gibt, gerade beim X-125.
Ein 728 mit Quadra-Beam wäre aber sicher auch keine schlechte Wahl...


----------



## bennson (5. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Es geht ja darum das es eine andere Hardware ( etwas weltbewegendes? ) hat und ich kein EU Software ( bis jetzt unbestätigt ) einspielen kann 



Ich habe trotzdem einmal eine offizielle Anfrage an Humminbird geschrieben.


// SD Karte? Habe gedach man braucht das serielle Kabel ?!?!


----------



## Eismann (5. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Hallo bjay,

würde mich auch interessieren, was Humminbird Dir antwortet.

Das 728 besitzt keinen SD-Karten Slot. Drehteufel hat ein Lot mit zwei Kartenschächten|rolleyes. Er kann deshalb auf ein serielles Kabel verzichten.

Gruß,

Eismann


----------



## bertman (5. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Tu dir nen Gefallen und schau mal, was ein Gerät vom deutschen Markt kostet! Im Falle einer Reklamation stehst du da! Die Amis geben nur 12Monate Gewährleistung z.b. danach bist du der angeschmierte!

Gruss Robert

p.s.: Ich arbeite für keinen Händler und habe auch nichts mit denen zu tun!!!


----------



## drehteufel (5. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*



Eismann schrieb:


> Hallo bjay,
> 
> würde mich auch interessieren, was Humminbird Dir antwortet.
> 
> ...



Ihr macht mich ganz kirre.  Ich habe doch nur ein 797er und kein 798er, also nur einen SD-Slot.


----------



## Eismann (5. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Lowrance 135: USA ca. 380 Dollar, i.e. ca. 270 Euro, GER günstigster Preis bei Schnellsuche 329 Euro (Fa. Stollenw...), macht 59 Euro Differenz.


----------



## Eismann (5. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

@all: ich entschuldige mich offiziell für meine irreführenden Ausführungen bezüglich Drehteufels Echolot :q. Aber da zeigt sich mal wieder: Der Teufel steckt im Detail.

Gruß,

Eismann


----------



## bennson (6. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Das 728 würde ich mit mitn Kollegen teilen -> jeder 90-100 €.

Hier in Ger kostet das Gerät >450€ d.h 225 € und ich denke nicht dass die Dinger zu schnell kaputt gehen .. und falls doch kommt sobieso bald die Zeit wo ich ein bisschen mehr Geld verdienen werde um mir ein CE Gerät zu zulegen.

Hoffe nur das die Kollegen von Humminbird auch die Mails die übers Formular reinkommen beantworten -.-

grüßchen


----------



## bennson (6. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Wow sehr schnelle Antwort :vik:

Zitat:


> Dear Benjamin,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Humminbird for your fish finding needs. We greatly appreciate you purchasing one of our units and will strive to assist in any questions you have on our
> products.
> ...





> Mr. T XD ,
> 
> Thank you again for contacting Humminbird. Only the international models(units purchased outside the U.S.) can change the language, depth, and temperature readouts. The U.S. versions will only read in English, feet, and
> Fahrenheit. Should you need further assistance, please let us know.
> ...





> Benjamin
> 
> No sir, it is not possible to convert the Domestic or international software.
> 
> ...




Fazit:

Internationale Geräte können also alle Sprachen und Einheiten.
US Geräte sprechen nur US und ihre Einheiten.
Software kann nicht umgeflasht werden. ( Praxisversuch wäre klasse )


Naja ich werde mir trotzdem eins zulegen und die Einheiten im Kopf umrechen 


Grüße


----------



## vs-schuhe (6. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Petri,


die frage ist doch welches Echolot für Talsperren?
Also ich habe ein Humminbird 737 mit Quadrobeam 
und jetzt
kommt der wichtigste Punkt 
MIT GPS ANTENNE#6
Ich fische am Edersee und 
jetzt ist kaum noch Wasser im Becken|kopfkrat 
so das alle Kannten,Untiefen,Brücken,Bauwerke 
oder große Steine u.s.w sichtbar sind#6
jetzt einfach auf die GOTO Taste drücken und die Wegpunkte sind gespeichert:vik:
was das für ein vorteil ist das brauche ich wohl nicht zu erklären.
Also Humminbird mit Antenne kaufen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Eismann (7. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Hallo bjay,

das Echolot ist sicher eine gute Wahl, mit dem Du viel Spass haben wirst. Allle wichtigen Funktionen an Board. Eine GPS-Antenne oder gar ein mobiles GPS sind mit dem erhätlichem Kabelkit ebenfalls anschließbar. Ein Software-Update auf Switchfire wird es doch vermutlich auch für unsere amerikanischen Freunde geben, oder :q?

Überleg den zusätzlichen Kauf des Quadrabeam-Gebers, Du erweiterst die Fischfinder-Qualitäten erheblich. 

Hab ich es überlesen oder wissen wir immer noch nicht, ob die US-Hardware identisch mit der CE-Version ist?

Wütrd mich freuen, wenn Du über Deine Erfahrungen berichtest, wenn Du das Gerät hast.

Gruß,

Eismann


----------



## drehteufel (7. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Hier kann man alles Interessante nachlesen und den Humminbird-Offiziellen im Forum Fragen stellen:
http://www.xumba.scholleco.com/
Sehr informativ, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## MHRT (11. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Ruf doch einfachg mal beim hr. schlageter an. Die Humminbird mit DownScan bzw TVG Switchfiretechnik sind im 2D Bereich unschlagbar. Sag Ihm was du willst und spar noch ein wenig, der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt. Ich hatte am Anfang diesen Jahres genau die selben Probleme. Nicht zu teuer, welches Gerät taugt, kann ich damit Bodenstruktur bzw Fische erkennen etc... entschieden habe ich mich für ein Humminbird 798 SI. Der Wahnsinn, viel im Einsatz und jetzt 1 jahr alt. Keine Defekte, kein Ärger. 

Für eine Talsperre ist es enorm wichtig dass du die flachen Bereiche absuchen und Kanten, Bäume, Barschberge, das alte Flussbett usw finden kannst. Dies geht mit Quadra BEAM schon ganz gut.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen...


schau mal hier rein:
http://www.xumba.scholleco.com/index.php

Gruß MHRT


----------



## bennson (11. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Vielen Dank

ich habe mich schon fürs US Gerät entschieden.


Der Quadbeam kommt dann nachher dran und Datenkabel order ich direkt mit.

>300€ gespart was möchte man mehr ? Naja Gewährleistung .. wenn was schief geht habe ich dazu gelernt


----------



## MHRT (11. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*



bjay schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> 
> ich habe mich schon fürs US Gerät entschieden.
> 
> ...


 

Das passt schon Kopf hoch....:m


----------



## bennson (16. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

// edit

tüüüüt


----------



## bennson (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

So ! Habe jetzt alles hier liegen und funktioniert auch.
Software aufn Gerät habe ich auch schon geschrottet aber nach einem kleinen Gespräch in die USA läufts auch wieder 

Bin gerade dran einen Portable Umbau (34 AH XD ) zu planen und die meisten Sachen sind schon auf dem Weg.
Billig GPS-Lösung inklusive ...

Werde dann den Bericht Posten


----------



## satellit (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

@bjay
Hallo,
was ist denn deine preiswerte GPS-Lösung. 
Ich überlege mir auch ein Humminbird 728 mit QB anzuschaffen und möchte da auch GPS nutzen. Bin also für jeden Tip, dies preiswert zu realisieren dankbar.


----------



## bennson (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Hallo !

Ich bestelle mir die Tage das 
*NL-550ERS
*

von Navilock und integrier es. ( Anschlußkabel an ein RS232 DB9 Kabel löten )

Es kostet nur 40€ und hat DGPS, WAAS, EGNOS und MSAS Support und 50 Kanäle dazu noch NMEA v3 also für den Preis wirklich super.

Dazu braucht man allerdings noch ein Humminbird PC2 oder Humminbird GPS Adapter Kabel. ( 30€ )
Am besten das PC2 dann kannst du nämlich auch dein Gerät selber updaten.

Also Ori Empfänger + Kabel würde ca 200€ kosten.
Meine Lösung Kostet 70€.

Kann auf Anfrage die Anleitung zum Löten dann Posten. Arbeit von 5 min. ( also Basteln )


----------



## satellit (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Hi,
das wäre super, wenn du eine Anleitung zum Löten posten könntest. 
Schließt du den GPS-Empfänger dann über das PC2-Kabel an? 
Wo wird denn das PC2-Kabel am Humminbird 728 angeschlossen? Kann man dann über den gleichen Anschluss am 728 GPS-Daten einschleusen, über den auch Updates vom PC überspielt werden?
An das serielle Ende des PC2-Kabels kann ja der PC oder eben der GPS-Empfänger mit dem RS232 angeschlossen werden. Habe ich das richtig verstanden?
Gibt es denn auch ein Gehäuse für das NL-550ERS oder baust du dir da auch etwas selbst?


----------



## bennson (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*



> Schließt du den GPS-Empfänger dann über das PC2-Kabel an?



Genau !



> Wo wird denn das PC2-Kabel am Humminbird 728 angeschlossen? Kann man  dann über den gleichen Anschluss am 728 GPS-Daten einschleusen, über den  auch Updates vom PC überspielt werden?



Updates und GPS Input gehen über die gleiche Schnittstelle.
Habe schon vom PC emulierte NMEA Sätze an mein 728 gesendet und es funktioniert 1a.



> An das serielle Ende des PC2-Kabels kann ja der PC oder eben der  GPS-Empfänger mit dem RS232 angeschlossen werden. Habe ich das richtig  verstanden?



Auch richtig ! Man muss halt bei den Verbindungen tricksen.



> Gibt es denn auch ein Gehäuse für das NL-550ERS oder baust du dir da  auch etwas selbst?



Entweder es kommt mit in den Koffer ( wenn der Empfang noch stimmt ) oder wird auf dem Koffer in einem Wasserdichten Gehäuse ( Verteilerkasten o.ä ) angebracht.
Laut Aussagen anderer Benutzer gibt es dabei keine Probleme.


----------



## Eismann (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Hallo bjay!

Bin ebenfalls an Deiner Lötanleitung für den GPS-Empfänger interessiert. Vielleicht postest Du die Anleitung öffentlich, da offensichtlich mehrere Forumsmitgfliedre an Deiner Lösung interessiert sind.

Gruß,

Eismann|wavey:


----------



## satellit (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

@Bjay
ich habe einmal versucht etwas über den Anschluss des NL-550ERS herauszufinden.
Demnach würde ich die PINs wie folgt verbinden:






Ist das so richtig?
Falls nicht, könntest du bitte noch einmal eine Lötanleitung posten.
Danke


----------



## bertman (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Hallo Bjay,

wäre super, wenn du mal eine Anleitung veröffentlichen könntest!

gruss Robert


----------



## bennson (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Hallo !

Das ERS bekomme ich erst die nächstens Wochen  Wenn ich es selber bestellen würde, wär es schon längst da aber ich bin auf jemand anders angewiesen.

Die Pin Belegung sieht gut aus !
Könnte vllt sein das 4-5 getauscht werden müssen aber das sollte man vorher Testen bevor man verlötet und Isoliert.


Wie gesagt habe die NMEA Sätze bis jetzt am PC simuliert und ans Echo gesendet.


Anleitung folgt aber 100%ig !


----------



## bertman (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Guter Mann 

Ich hoffe, das klappt alles so, wie es soll!

gruss Robert



bjay schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Das ERS bekomme ich erst die nächstens Wochen  Wenn ich es selber bestellen würde, wär es schon längst da aber ich bin auf jemand anders angewiesen.
> 
> ...


----------



## satellit (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Was haltet ihr vom Navilock NL-402U?
Das Gerät hat anscheinend den gleichen Chipsatz wie das NL-550ERS (http://www.navilock.de/view/PDFs/60095_-_NL-402U_Datenblatt/531) und trotz verbautem USB-Anschluss eine interne USB zu Seriell Bridge.
Preislich ist es mit 39,95€ (http://www.elv.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=74&detail=10&detail2=23834&flv=1&bereich=&marke=) genau so teuer und man hätte eben gleich ein Gehäuse dazu. Mit einem Adapter USB zu Seriell (http://www.elv.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=74&detail=10&detail2=20330&flv=1&bereich=&marke=), Buchse/Buchse-Adapter und dem PC2-Kabel müsste ich es doch dann auch ans Humminbird 728 angeschlossen bekommen und könnte es aber auch gleichzeitig rel. einfach über USB an mein Notebook hängen. Das alles ganz ohne Löten.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## bennson (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

geht leider nicht ... da wieder USB und du müsstest die Daten wieder wandeln bevor sie ans Humminbird gehen.

Und der USB-DB9 Adapter klappt nur in zusammenarbeit mit einem PC.


----------



## satellit (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

So, mein 728 ist am Wochenende eingetroffen und nun warte ich darauf, dass das Wetter einen ersten Test auf dem Wasser zulässt. Bestellt im Echolotzentrum & hat alles super geklappt #6
@bjay
Wie machst du das eigentlich mit der Stromversorgung des NL-550? Das Humminbird 728 gibt doch am COM-Port Pin 1 eine Spannung von +12V aus, oder? 
Im Netzt habe ich folgende Pin-Belegung für den COM-Port gefunden, aber noch nicht selbst nachgemessen:
1. + 12Vdc 
2. Gnd 
3. RS485 + 
4. RS485 - 
5. Serial in 
6. serial out

Kannst du diese bestätigen?


----------



## bennson (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Ich habe mir einen KFZ Mini USB Spannungwandler bei ebay gekauft ( 3€ ? ) .

Die USB Stecker sind zwar schrott aber das kneife ich eh ab.

Der KFZ Stecker löte ich an meine Batterie und von da aus gehts an das GPS Modul.

Klar geht bei der Spannungswandlung Energie drauf aber ich habe in meinem Koffer 34AH aber werde trotzdem mal messen wieviel über die Leitung geht.


Also benötige ich nur RX TX GND.


Modul ist bestellt und ich bin mal gespannt wann es ankommt. Habe noch eins für 38€ bekommen


----------



## satellit (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Würde es nicht reichen, einen 88 Ohm Wiederstand einzulöten?

Rechnung:
von 12V auf 5V, Leistungsaufnahme NL-550=80 mA
12V-5V=7V; 7V/0,08A=88 Ohm
Was anderes dürfte der Spannungswandler doch auch nicht machen, oder?

Ist es denn so schwierig, das NL-550ERS für diesen Preis zu bekommen? Ich habe es im Netz in mehreren Läden gefunden. Das preiswerteste Angebot hier:
http://www.globtech.de/gps-engine-module-nl550ers-navilock-p-12879.html
Leider aber aktuell dort nicht verfügbar :-(


----------



## bennson (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

bei amazon oder idealo gibts die für ca 60€ nurnoch.


Ja kann man auch machen .. fand die KFZ Adapter Lösung einfacher bzw habe nicht an einen Widerstand gedacht.


// STOOOOP !!!!!!!!

Habe einen spezi gefragt :  Da wir nicht wissen ob das Modul durchgehend 80mA schluckt können die Spannung auch varieren.
Also braucht du noch einen Spannungsregulierer um mögliche Schäden zu vermeiden !


----------



## bennson (2. März 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Achtung !
http://www.hardware-rogge.com

sind Betrüger ! Werben mit dem 550ERS zu einem recht günstigen Preis obwohl sie es garnicht mehr im Sortiment haben und es verkaufen.

Zu finden ist das Angebot auch bei idealo.de

Wollte mich gerade beschweren ( habe selber nicht bestellt ) , denn ich emfpinde es als ein Lockvogelangebot im Sinne des UWG !!!!!

-> Ist keiner dran gegangen ... sieht man was für ein Saftladen das ist !!


----------



## satellit (2. März 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

@bjay
danke für den Hinweis #6. 
Hast du dein N550ERS denn jetzt schon bekommen und kannst eine Anleitung zum Löten des Steckers hier posten? Ich habe mir übrigens jetzt das Ladegerät von Navilock(http://www.navilock.de/produkte/gru.../60705_Stromversorgung_offene_Kabelenden.html) für 4,95€ gekauft und schon mal in den Koffer eingebaut. Noch fehlt mir der GPS-Empfänger. Den werde ich wohl die nächsten Tage hier bestellen http://www.elv.de/output/controller...d=affilinet&partnerid=172452&affmt=2&affmn=18. Kostet mich da mit Versand ca. 40,-€ und der Laden wird im Netz ganz gut bewertet.
Wäre dir dankbar, wenn du möglichst bald deine Lötanleitung posten könntest.


----------



## bennson (3. März 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Haben jetzt auch bei ELV gekauft. Ist ein Klasse Laden und die bringen sogar ihr eigenes Magazin raus.

Es müsste glaubich bis Ende der Woche ankommen.

Werde dann eine Anleitung zum Löten und zum Programmieren ( einstellen der Baudrate mit u-blox ) des Moduls machen.


----------



## bennson (5. März 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Bin dran die Anleitung zu schreiben.

ist erstmal nur grob und werde sie bei fragen verfeinern.

Posting soon....


Und fertig : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2850918#post2850918


----------



## satellit (14. März 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

@bjay
Hallo, 
so nun habe ich auch mein PC-Kabel bekommen und mein 728 an den Rechner angeschlossen. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass ich mit HumminbirdPC zwar Wegpunkte auf das 728 übertaragen kann, aber keine Routen. Du hattest weiter oben ja schon mal geschrieben, dass du Daten vom PC an dein Echolot geschickt hast. Konntest du Routen auf das Gerät übertragen?
Bei mir ist die max. Anzahl Routen die auf dem 728 gespeichert werden könne gleich Null.


----------



## bennson (14. März 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Soweit bin ich noch nicht .. leider .. werde durch die Umstände zz ausgebremst

kontaktier den Humminbird support die werden dir dabei helfen

grüße


----------



## satellit (30. März 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

So, heute habe ich endlich mein Navilock 550 ESR bekommen und konnte es dank der super Anleitung von bjay auch sofort konfigurieren. Hat alles super funktioniert. 
Nur mit meinem Problem, dass ich keine Routen auf das Gerät übertragen kann, bin ich noch nicht weiter gekommen. 
@bjay: Hast du dein Navilock schon zurück bekommen und hast du dieses Problem auch, oder kannst du Routen über Humminbird-PC erstellen und auf dein Echolot übertragen?


----------



## bennson (31. März 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Ja das mit den Routen scheint das 728 leider nicht zu können.



Wo hast du das Modul integriert? Bei mir ist es im Koffer. Bekomme genaue Position aber es steht dort kein Fix.

Werde heute mal debuggen. Vllt liegts am Koffer oder auch an HB.

PS: Freut mich das alles geklappt hat !!!


----------



## satellit (31. März 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Ich habe das Modul bisher noch nicht fest verbaut, will mir aber ein wasserdichtes Gehäuse dafür bauen und es dann in die Seitentasche meiner ThinkBig-Tasche stecken. Habe ein ca. 0,5m langes kabel angeschlossen, damit ich es ggf. etwas positionieren kann, falls notwendig. Wenn alles endgültig verbaut ist, werde ich Photos machen und hier einstellen. ich habe nämlich das Problem mit den gekreuzten Kabeln einfach durch einen Schlater gelöst, so dass kein NMA nötig war. Ist vielleicht für den ein oder anderen interessant.
Bei meinen Testläufen hat es mit einem Fix eigentlich ganz gut geklappt. Ich bekomme 3D und enhanced Fix mit einer Genauigkeit von 3m laut Anzeige im 728. Im Netz habe ich gelesen, dass eine Genauigkeit bis zu 1m möglich ist. Nun lese ich gerade die u-blox 5 Spezifikation um herauszufinden, ob ich da noch etwas konfigurieren kann. Ist aber wirklich für einen Leien nicht einfach zu verstehen. Mal schauen, ob dabei was raus kommt|supergri Aber 3m sind eigentlich auch schon ausreichen#6
Bei meinen Probeläufen habe ich gestern herausgefunden, dass ich auch keinen Fix mehr habe, wenn ich das Modul in die Platikhülle stecke, in der es geliefert wurde. Vielleicht reagiert das 550 ERS empfindlich darauf, wenn es abgedeckt wird, wie bei dir im Koffer. Das würde erklären, warum du keinen Fix bekommst. Aber dann werde ich wohl auch Probleme bekommen, wenn ich ein Gehäuse baue |uhoh:.


----------



## bennson (31. März 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Im mikrokontroller.net Forum hat jemand auch solch ein Modul in ein IP6 Schutzgehäuse verbaut und hat keine Probleme.


Wo hast du die genauigkeit abglesen?


----------



## satellit (31. März 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Es gibt im 728 eine Anzeige die heißt GPS diagnostic View. Dort kannst du den HDOP (Horizontal Dilution of Precision) und den Fehler ablesen.


----------



## bennson (31. März 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Ach super ! Mir ist es aufgefallen ... aber wusste halt nicht was es bedeutet ... dann gucke ich heute mal wie es bei mir ist !


Danke


----------



## satellit (1. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Hast du schon Erfahrung mit der Einstellung eines "Dynamic Platform Model"? Da gibt es ein Profil, das "At sea" heißt und bei dem soweit ich das verstanden habe die vertikale Bewegung nicht berücksichtigt wird, was ggf. die Genauigkeit der Positionsbestimmung positiv beeinflusst.
["...It allows a better interpretation of the measurements and hence provides a more accurate position output..."; Quelle: Receiver Description;Page 25-26]
Mir ist nur nicht ganz klar, wo und wie ich das einstellen kann. Weisst du mehr darüber und hast das ggf. schon ausprobiert?


----------



## bennson (1. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Hört sich interessant an ! Werde mich nachher mal dran setzen.

Hier wirds erwähnt und gezeigt wo man es findet:

www.karomue.homepage.t-online.de/nav/WBTs_u-center.doc


----------



## satellit (1. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Super, danke.
Und hast du vielleicht auch verstanden, wie man SBAS richtig konfiguriert und was es genau macht?Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen SBAS und den AssistNow diensten? Irgendwie dienen doch beide dazu, Satellitendaten zu korrigieren, oder? Assistnow läd einen Almanach runter, der einen schnelleren Fix erlaubt. 
Irgendwie alles sehr kompliziert und verwirrend ;+


----------



## bennson (1. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

SBAS .. puh garnicht geguckt wegen der Konfiguration . Weiß nur, dass Assist halt über Funkverbindung Hilfsdaten bekommt und SBAS über andere Satelliten, d.h SBAS ist für uns recht interessant AGPS nicht


----------



## flasha (1. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Darf ich mal fragen was ihr da momentan vorhabt? Dachte man kauft sich ein Echo und ab gehts 

@satellit: Ich würd an deiner Stelle dein hochgeladenes Bild von S.3 ein wenig ändern.


----------



## bennson (1. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

sollten glaubich den weiteren Verlauf bei der Anleitung bequatschen, da sonst bissle vom Topic abweicht !

Ja Bild würd ich auch ein bissle zensieren.


----------



## satellit (1. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

Ich hab das Bild ganz raus genommen und wede die Diskussion jetzt auch in dem Anleitungs-Thread weiterführen.
#h


----------



## satellit (7. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Echo für Talsperre ?*

So, wegen des Speicherns von vorprogrammierten Routen auf dem Humminbird 728 habe ich den humminbird-Support angeschrieben und folgende Antwort erhalten:

_Thank you for contacting Humminbird. We appreciate your support of our products. Please note the 728 is a trackplotter with GPS added however, does not support routes for the system. The unit should only have tracks and waypoints in the unit and that is what will be displayed on Humminbird PC as well._ 


Fazit: Routen abzuspeichern geht bei diesem Gerät wohl nicht


----------

